

GistBox Clipper - save content of any code tag directly as a gist - aram
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sFAuoZ0uOo

======
aram
This is the direct download link for Chrome extension:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sFAuoZ0uOo](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sFAuoZ0uOo)

